# Internet problem



## Larburlingame (May 28, 2003)

This problem is on mt wife's computer. IE 9 connects to the internet with no problem. Chrome and Firefox can't connect. At one time they did connect. Also spybot and megabytes can up date their data bases, "no server" found. 

Check the network and internet sets on my computer and found no problems.

I am running out of things to check.


----------



## reloader762 (Aug 5, 2014)

Sounds like you may have a virus on your computer. Some viruses will allow one or more browsers to connect to the net but want allow other browsers to connect or malware programs to update there data bases.

Try starting your computer in Safe mode with Networking and see if you can update your spyware programs and run a scan to see if they detect anything. I would recommend running Malwarebytes or SUPERAntispyware.

If a virus or Malware is present and removed it may be necessary to reset Firefox to get it to connect properly. This can be done by clicking on Help/Troubleshooting Information and clicking on the reset button on the right. You will want to backup your bookmarks and passwords before doing so as it will put the browsers back into it original installed state.

Chrome can be reset by following these directions https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/3296214?hl=en


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It sounds like the Windows firewall settings have been modified. As was suggested, it's possible that it was changed by a virus or malware so it would be a good idea to scan your system.

Windows firewall maintains a list of applications that are allowed to use the network. I suggest that you check your network permissions in Windows firewall to verify permissions. To do that, go to the control panel (classic view) and open Windows firewall. In the upper left, click "allow a program or feature through Windows Firewall." Look there to see if those applications have the proper permission. To change a permission click the "Change settings" button. If it's not there at all then click the "Allow another program..." button after clicking the "Change settings" button.


----------



## Larburlingame (May 28, 2003)

I ran in safe mode and it made no difference. I am running Spybot now and will run malwarebytes after that.


----------



## Larburlingame (May 28, 2003)

As of today Internet Explorer is not working. If I go to Windows update it will go to the internet and check for up dates and install them.

Spybot found nothing.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Larburlingame said:


> As of today Internet Explorer is not working. If I go to Windows update it will go to the internet and check for up dates and install them.
> 
> Spybot found nothing.


I would certainly try turning off Windows Firewall before trying anything radical, but it's starting to sound like a fundamental problem with windows network socket. If that's the problem then a reinstall of Windows is probably your only solution.

Windows socket (winsock) is a software layer that allows applications to connect with the network. Winsock is a native Windows utility that comes with all versions of Windows when it's installed.


----------



## Larburlingame (May 28, 2003)

Winsock was the problem!

I went to the CMD and ran netsh winsock reset.

Thanks everyone for you help.


----------

